# How to clean poo off a concrete perch?



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Obviously I have this perch in the wrong position in the cage....how do I get poo off a concrete perch? Thanks!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

hot soapy water and a tooth brush work well. You can soak the perch then scrub it off.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you! I'll try that.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Or what works very well is something called Bird Droppings Remover, you can use it on anything, perches, clothes, chairs, hard wood floors. It comes in a bottle with a brush. 

I've seen it at Petco, Petsmart, Animals and Things, and most local pet shops that sell birds.


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

I take all of my perches outside and turn the hose all the way up and use it as a power sprayer and it works beautifully! If it doesn't, I use a scrub brush.


----------



## Flutter Farm (Nov 21, 2010)

Mango Pet Products sells a Pet Focus solution. It disolves the poop quickly. I remove the perches, spray and let sit for a couple of minutes then rinse in hot water. Comes right off.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I would just simply soak it in a solution of apple cider vinegar and hot water and then use a brush - but by "concrete" do you mean a porous concrete? Just be mindful that it could disintegrate whilst soaking and make it easier for your tiels to pick at it... probably not the best thing to eat.


----------

